# Bullheads w/ pics



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Been fishing the pond for Channels and have been doing really well with Bullheads! Lots of em! 5-10fish days. Only out for an hour. Crawlers and Cut-Gills. Around 10fow. No real size. 1/2lb. to a 1 1/2lb. Have got a few Channels but a lot of Bullheads. Heres a few pics Only one big Channel. 9lbs. Other than that a lot of small fish.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Ever stick your finger in their mouths? lol' 

Those little dudes have the hardest bite pound for pound. Looks like a great pond, bullhead fishing can be a blast, I like to fish for them using ultra lights good times.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh! There bite is insane! I need a jaw spreader to get there mouths open! And then they've got those spines. I got stuck by one the other day. Bled pretty good


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

some good eating right there! skin em, gut em, and fry em whole!


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks like some killer Flathead bait


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I know! Good eats and I need to catch some and head down to Tappan sometime. Haha


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

They SUCK when you get "stung" by them. I used about EVERY curse word known to man. You could probably hear me from 5 miles away how loud I was yelling. I admit, I pissed on my hand.....and it actually helped with them pain. It went in pretty good and felt like 1000 wasp stings. Forget if it was a channel or a bullhead. Wouldn't think it would hurt that much. Maybe it just got me through a vein or artery? Maybe a main nerve? Not sure.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

if I'm not mistaken there is a chemicle or a bacteria in the slime on their bodies that causes the pain,I know a stick from a channel that is deep burns for hours.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

It didn't sting. Its fin just stuck my hand. And cut it. Didn't hurt that much but blead like crazy


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

My hands are covered in catfish injuries but I refuse to use gloves...it's worth it for big channels....but when one of those bullheads get you it is awful

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Channels got a good grip. But Bullheads got a grip to do some damage. Its incredible on how small they are but how strong there grip is.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, if you get stuck really good, and it stings, I'm telling you IT STINGS! Haha.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice quality photos Josh - I'm using that last one as my screen saver... thanks!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha! Very cool! Thanks! I dropped my camera in a river in Alaska while Sockeye fishing Oh well. I go through cameras like crazy. Use em everyday and never leave the house without them when fishin. I'm getting a new one in a few weeks.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Oddly enough, if you get cut or stuck by a fin, and you still have the fish, the pain is reduced a good 80-90% if you rub the wound on the fishs stomach.

Odd, but it works.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! Yea bullheads definitely bite harder than channels and I get spined more with bulls. 

Not looking for a honey hole, but anyone know of any public places in NE OH with good populations of bullheads? I know of only one lake but it can be hit or miss sometimes and just end up fishing for gills or crappie.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

fishinnick said:


> Nice! Yea bullheads definitely bite harder than channels and I get spined more with bulls.
> 
> Not looking for a honey hole, but anyone know of any public places in NE OH with good populations of bullheads? I know of only one lake but it can be hit or miss sometimes and just end up fishing for gills or crappie.


 
Walbourn Resevoir. Only Electric Motors. Good populations of Channels and Bullheads with some Flatheads


----------



## Hog Hunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice fish! Nothing like spending an afternoon catching channels and bullheads.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

It sure is fun. that's for sure


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome pics and thanks for sharing all your fishing experiences with us. I absolutely love catching Bullheads and Channels for that matter on light gear. No matter their size they put up one hell of a battle. I don't catfish a whole lot but I do enjoy it from time to time. Yes Bullheads do have a "bite" to remember,I'd bet everyone could probably recall the first time they tried to lip one and it clamped down on 'em.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like the makings of a fun day.
Would love to see a pic of the 9 lb channel cat.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah. I got to 7ft. Glowsticksws with 25lb. Test for Channels. But I use 4lb. Test for them Bullheads and they are fun. Thats for sure! I might head out tonight. Have had a bad migraine for a couple days and haven't been able to get out.


----------

